# 12X12 HO Scale Layout



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Below is the layout I would like to build in the future. I haven't built the space yet but I am designing the layout now. It will be in a shed that will be 12x12. This layout is freelanced and there will be two levels, the bottom level will be modeled after Arizona and the upper level will be models after Alaska. (As of right now they are building a connecting line from AZ to AK lol). If you could take a look at the design and let me know how I can improve it or change it in anyway. The top picture will be the bottom level and the middle of the layout there will be a helix connecting the two levels. The bottom picture will be the upper level. Also, if you have any questions please ask. 

Thanks


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

What is your planned distance between levels and the diameter of the helix? I assume a single track helix?


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Bwells said:


> What is your planned distance between levels and the diameter of the helix? I assume a single track helix?


Yes it is a single track helix that is 19" radius. The distance will be 16" between levels.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

A quick calc shows about a 2.5%+ grade, not bad for diesels and short trains but how do you get from top level to bottom without backing through the helix?


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Bwells said:


> A quick calc shows about a 2.5%+ grade, not bad for diesels and short trains but how do you get from top level to bottom without backing through the helix?


I was thinking of doing two engines on any train that was going up or down the helix and have one facing forward and the other backwards. So all I would have to do is move the engines from the front of the train to the back and I would still have a forward facing engine.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a fantastic layout for people like me who prefer
switching operations. You've got that in spades.

But is there never a time you want to have a continuous
running train? What you have is a point to point layout.

If you don't go with a continuous running track, you
might want to consider a Wye in each of your yards
so you can turn the locos around to go to the 'other'
yard.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

DonR said:


> That is a fantastic layout for people like me who prefer
> switching operations. You've got that in spades.
> 
> But is there never a time you want to have a continuous
> ...


Thank you very much Don, I could definitely try to put in a wye. I wasn't sure if I could fit a reversing loop in this space.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Joe

Since you have limited space in your yards, maybe
a turntable would be easier to fit in. They also
provide interesting action for a layout.

In today's railroading they use consists that have
a loco with cab looking forward and another with
the cab looking backward.
They no longer need the ability to turn the locos
around.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

DonR said:


> Joe
> 
> Since you have limited space in your yards, maybe
> a turntable would be easier to fit in. They also
> ...


Thats what I was thinking of doing, is one loco forward and the other backwards.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

My only suggestion would be that you allow enough space for a few long passing sidings. That will give you the ability to run more than one train at a time and also give you somewhere to run the locomotives around to the other end of the consist.
That is a perfect idea you have to run your locomotives double headed. You won't need to turn them at all.


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

time warp said:


> My only suggestion would be that you allow enough space for a few long passing sidings. That will give you the ability to run more than one train at a time and also give you somewhere to run the locomotives around to the other end of the consist.
> That is a perfect idea you have to run your locomotives double headed. You won't need to turn them at all.


That is a great idea about the passing siding, thank you.


----------

